# cebu airport



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

reading the news sounds like there are big plans in store for Cebu international airport. just curious on thoughts about the idea of a airport resort. I'm thinking I wouldn't want to stay at a resort attached to a airport. the good thing about this is if it goes off as planned I can see this becoming the main international airport of the Philippines. no more going thru manila yea....


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Might be a good place to unwind from the long flight before heading off to wherever one is going.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wonnt happen.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> Wonnt happen.


I don't think so either. MacTan would be a good place to do some expansion , but I don't think they have enough clout to pull a good pocket filling enterprise away from the Manila Politico. They would be very adverse to letting go of the Control & Revenue producing capabilities of having the largest audience passing through their territory. 

Fred


----------



## meming (Jun 30, 2015)

Well, cebu's airport already has a casino beside it and it's just 10 mins away from shangrila so i doubt the place needs more. 

And no manila's airports will stay the same unless the country all of a sudden turns into a federal government and cebu becomes better than signapore. Fat chance no doubt.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Wonnt happen.


are you thinking that they will never build this new airport addition?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

It wont replace manila,and probably wont much come of it unless usa or japan or korea fund it. If you knew the phils better you wouldnt buy it either.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> It wont replace manila,and probably wont much come of it unless USA or japan or Korea fund it. If you knew the phils better you wouldn't buy it either.


 I would agree it will never replace manila. I was just kidding about replacing manila. but I do also believe that they will get this new addition built in Cebu since they do have international flights in and out of there. your right the funds will probably come from Korea or japan. and there time frame to finish it will probably take a lot longer then there target date of 2017.
they have been building a new airport in legazpi city for 2 years that was supposed to be finished last year. but as of now it is a little over half finished.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

And terminal 5 at NAIA has been in the planning forever


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Wonnt happen.


Unfortunately, I have to agree.
Even when this type of thing does happen, it can take 5 years or more before it is complete.


----------

